# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 10/2012



## Daniel_M (3. September 2012)

Hallo,

der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 10/2012 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 5. September 2012 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 10/2012 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

Hier gelangen Sie zudem zu den entsprechenden Umfragen:
Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 10/2012 haben euch gefallen?
Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der Ausgabe 10/2012 haben euch gefallen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
P.S.: Leider erst nach Drucklegung ist uns ein Fehler aufgefallen: Oben links vor dem ersten Absatz auf Seite 78 fehlt die Zwischenüberschrift mit Tipp 17, sodass im Artikel auf Tipp 16 direkt Tipp 18 folgt. Wir bitten, dies zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*

Hab direkt mal eine Frage:
Wo habt ihr in der Windows 8 Pro Version noch ein Media Center gefunden? In der RTM von Dreamspark finde ich es jedenfalls nicht. Genau genommen habe ich es bei der vorletzten Preview das letzte mal erblickt.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*

Welche Lüfter kommen als Referenzlüfter im CPU-Kühlertest zum Einsatz und welche Lautstärke haben die bei 12V?

Übrigens: Schöne Ausgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*

Hey GoldenMic

Wir nutzen den SilentWings PWM 120 mm und den SilentWings USC 140 mm

Die Lautheitswerte für einen einzelnen Lüfter betragen 1/0,3/0,1 Sone (100/75/50 %) beim 120er-Lüfter, 0,6/0,2/0,1 Sone beim 140er Lüfter. Die 100 % entsprechen deinen 12 Volt.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*

Also diesen hier?
be quiet! Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 18.5dB(A) (BL023) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mittlerweile sollte man aber eher zu den Shadow Wings oder was anderem neueren greifen nehme ich mal an?
Mich hats nur interessiert, da der Shamrock mit den Referenzlüftern so gut abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## constantinosand (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*

wo is der sammelthread zur ausgabe 10/2012?

19:00, ein tag _vor_ veröffentlichung der ausgabe
und ich hab sie am münchner hauptbahnhof schon gekauft

wiedermal eine klasse für sich
auch wenn der artikel "stabile fps" in 9/2012 aufgrund seiner
technischen komplexität, siehe diagramme, einsame spitze war


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. September 2012)

Du bist im richtigen Thread. *fixed* 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2012)

Bei den Nummern hab ich nie die Übersicht wie weit die Verschiebung gerade ist. Hatte mich am Cover orientiert und das stimmte.
Die Frage bleibt somit erhalten  .


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2012)

Die Erklärung der Optionen in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung fand ich ganz gut. Kommt sowas auch für AMD-Karten?  
Auch sehr gut war der Artikel über das Fernabsatzrecht!  In dem Dschungel da draußen blickt ja sonst niemand mehr durch. -.- 

Alles in allem ist die Ausgabe durchaus gelungen!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. September 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Die Erklärung der Optionen in der  Nvidia-Systemsteuerung fand ich ganz gut. Kommt sowas auch für  AMD-Karten?


 
Yep: "Radeon-Tuning" steht derzeit für die 12/2012 auf dem Plan - die 11 ist schon mit anderen Grandiositäten gefüllt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2012)

Ich würde diese Ausgabe extrem gern haben !
Aber hier in meinen Kaff gibt es die leider nicht...


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Ausgabe extrem gern haben !
> Aber hier in meinen Kaff gibt es die leider nicht...


 
Wie wär´s mit einem Abo?  In jedes Kaff kommt der Postbote.^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. September 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Ausgabe extrem gern haben !
> Aber hier in meinen Kaff gibt es die leider nicht...


 
Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print und Abo-Möglichkeiten 

... oder mal ins Kaff nebenan fahren. Speziell Bahnhofskiosks haben uns eigentlich immer (der Rest gerne nicht ...).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2012)

Sofern es im jeweiligen Kaff einen Kiosk (oder auch Supermarkt) gibt, einfach mal mit den Leuten reden, die bestellen Hefte auch auf Wunsch vom Grossisten - in der Regel sind die dann am nächsten Tag abholbereit.


----------



## constantinosand (5. September 2012)

die kaff-frage könnte in die annalen eingehen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. September 2012)

Der Nvidia Inspector Download Link im Artikel führt zu einer veralteten Version, nämlich zur 1.9.5.9 Version.
Es gibt aber schon eine neuere Version *1.9.6.6* : Nvidia Inspector Download - ComputerBase


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2012)

Von welchem Artikel genau sprichst du?
Auf der Heft-DVD ist nämlich der (immer noch aktuelle) 1.9.6.6er Inspector, im Zweifel gibt's die aktuelle Version beim Entwickler:
http://blog.orbmu2k.de/


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. September 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4533948 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Nvidia Inspector Download Link im Artikel führt zu einer veralteten Version, nämlich zur 1.9.5.9 Version.


Ist an sich nicht sooo tragisch, der Inspector updated sich eh bzw zeigt einen Hinweis an


----------



## GoldenMic (5. September 2012)

Ich freue mich übrigens, das mein Name es schon wieder in die Print geschafft hat. Die Frage natürlich auch


----------



## constantinosand (5. September 2012)

is mir auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2012)

Ich war sogar in der Nächsten Stadt und da gab es die Leider auch nicht...
Werde mir doch mal so ein Abo zu legen...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. September 2012)

Abo-Prämien: Seasonic M12II Bronze 750W und Super Flower SF700P14XE 700-Watt-Netzteil neu als Prämie


----------



## spockilein (5. September 2012)

Hallo.

Heute Früh vor der Schicht gleich die Neue am Bahnhofskiosk gekauft und auf Arbeit sofort angefangen zu lesen(Natürlich in den Pausen). Und nach kurzer Zeit sorgte der Artikel "Spielbarkeitscheck" für Heiterkeit bei Mir. Da Empfehlt Ihr als Aufrüsttip für eine 660 Ti eine GTX 680/Ati 7970. Könnt Ihr mal wieder vom Hardwarehimmel bei Euch in der Redaktion zum harten Gameralltag runterkommen. Sollche "Tips" haben schon Bild-Niveau.


----------



## buggs001 (5. September 2012)

Hy PCGH-Team

Ich stelle mir gerade einen neuen Rechner mit i7-3770K zusammen und bin am suchen welches Z77-Board ich ins Gehäuse schraube.
Darum habe ich euren Z77-Test mit Spannung erwartet und gelesen

Das meinerseits ins Auge gefasste ASrock-Pro4 Board wurde leider nicht getestet, aber ich nehme mal an es wird nahe am Pro3 liegen.
Wenn ich nicht gerade zocke, habe ich gerne einen leisen PC. Die im Test so gut wie nicht vorhandene Lüfterregelung schreckt mich daher ab.
Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob Ihr euch das erklären könnt?
Welcher Hersteller baut ein Mobo mit einer Lüftersteuerung die den Lüfter nicht steuert, sondern auf konstanter Drehzahl hält?
Sind die bei ASrock und MSI zu doof dafür?
War im Bios vielleicht irgend ein Hackerl nicht gesetzt, oder die Lüftersteuerung auf manuell?

Da mein System auch eine 830er von Samsung bekommt freue ich mich ebenso über die SSD-Tipps.

Weiter so liebes Team 
LG Buggs


----------



## Dolomedes (5. September 2012)

Geforce-artikel 8 Seiten?, Printausgabe gekauft  Danke !


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. September 2012)

spockilein schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Heute Früh vor der Schicht gleich die Neue am Bahnhofskiosk gekauft und auf Arbeit sofort angefangen zu lesen(Natürlich in den Pausen). Und nach kurzer Zeit sorgte der Artikel "Spielbarkeitscheck" für Heiterkeit bei Mir. Da Empfehlt Ihr als Aufrüsttip für eine 660 Ti eine GTX 680/Ati 7970. Könnt Ihr mal wieder vom Hardwarehimmel bei Euch in der Redaktion zum harten Gameralltag runterkommen. Sollche "Tips" haben schon Bild-Niveau.


 
Warum Bild-Niveau?
Derjenige, der eine GTX660Ti hat und ihm die Leistung nicht reicht, greift halt zur GTX680.
Ich denk mal, jeder sollte wissen, ob ihm seine derzeitige Bild-Qualität oder fps ausreichen!

Ich halte den 08/15 PCGH-Leser schon für so informiert und reif ein bisschen zu denken. Es steht übrigens auch da, dass die Karte fast immer gut ausreicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. September 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Von welchem Artikel genau sprichst du?


 Von diesem : Geforce-Tuning: So nutzen Sie das Potenzial Ihrer Nvidia-Grafikkarte - Vorschau auf PCGH 10/2012
Er führt dort hin : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...nload-Version-1959-Download-des-Tages-796769/


----------



## constantinosand (5. September 2012)

buggs001 schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller baut ein Mobo mit einer Lüftersteuerung die den Lüfter nicht steuert, sondern auf konstanter Drehzahl hält?
> Sind die bei ASrock und MSI zu doof dafür?



msi asrock, das is einfach nur peinlich


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. September 2012)

spockilein schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Heute Früh vor der Schicht gleich die Neue am Bahnhofskiosk gekauft und auf Arbeit sofort angefangen zu lesen(Natürlich in den Pausen). Und nach kurzer Zeit sorgte der Artikel "Spielbarkeitscheck" für Heiterkeit bei Mir. Da Empfehlt Ihr als Aufrüsttip für eine 660 Ti eine GTX 680/Ati 7970. Könnt Ihr mal wieder vom Hardwarehimmel bei Euch in der Redaktion zum harten Gameralltag runterkommen. Sollche "Tips" haben schon Bild-Niveau.


 


Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Warum Bild-Niveau?
> Derjenige, der eine GTX660Ti hat und ihm die Leistung nicht reicht, greift halt zur GTX680.
> Ich denk mal, jeder sollte wissen, ob ihm seine derzeitige Bild-Qualität oder fps ausreichen!
> 
> Ich halte den 08/15 PCGH-Leser schon für so informiert und reif ein bisschen zu denken. Es steht übrigens auch da, dass die Karte fast immer gut ausreicht.



Du hast es verstanden. 

Im Artikel steht tatsächlich, dass eine GTX 660 Ti meist ausreicht. Aber zu denken, dass automatisch alles optimal läuft nur weil die Karte recht saftge 300 Euro kostet, der irrt. Bei _Battlefield 3_ wird's, wie im Artikel erwähnt, eng. Wer da ernsthaft noch aufrüsten möchte, der muss eben zu den Topmodellen greifen. Wir haben die "Flüssig spielbar"-Werte aber auch hoch angesetzt – wer mit geringeren Bildraten zufrieden ist, wird mit einer 200-Euro-Kiste schon glücklich.

Zum Unterschied zwischen Oberklasse und Enthusiast schaut ihr euch den Print-Leistungsindex, die 08/2012 oder das hier an: 
*Grafikkarten-Benchmarks 2012/2013: Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Crysis 2, Max Payne 3 und sieben weitere Top-Titel geprüft*

MfG,
Raff

PS: Wuhu, 3.333 Postings - Schnapszahl!


----------



## spockilein (5. September 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du hast es verstanden.
> 
> Im Artikel steht tatsächlich, dass eine GTX 660 Ti meist ausreicht. Aber zu denken, dass automatisch alles optimal läuft nur weil die Karte recht saftge 300 Euro kostet, der irrt. Bei _Battlefield 3_ wird's, wie im Artikel erwähnt, eng. Wer da ernsthaft noch aufrüsten möchte, der muss eben zu den Topmodellen greifen. Wir haben die "Flüssig spielbar"-Werte aber auch hoch angesetzt – wer mit geringeren Bildraten zufrieden ist, wird mit einer 200-Euro-Kiste schon glücklich.
> 
> ...



Der Punkt ist nicht der Preis, sondern das die Karte gerade mal knapp einen Monat auf dem Markt ist. Und wer diese kauft, weiß genau welche Leistung er kauft. Vielleicht war die 660 Ti für diesen beitrag auch einfach nur Unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## constantinosand (5. September 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir haben die "Flüssig spielbar"-Werte aber auch hoch angesetzt – wer mit geringeren Bildraten zufrieden ist, wird mit einer 200-Euro-Kiste schon glücklich...PS: Wuhu, 3.333 Postings - Schnapszahl!



solch subjektiv behaftete fragen, ab wieviel fps das spiel liquid erscheint, welche demzufolge in worten schwer auszudrücken sind, könnte man gut in der heft dvd veranschaulichen. so könnte sich jeder selbst ein bild davon machen. diesbezüglich wären auch audioaufnahmen von gpu lüftern denkbar, so wäre es möglich, die angegebenen sone mit der gehörten audiofile zu assoziieren. wenngleich ich denke, dass diese praktische realisierung aufgrund der subjektivität a priori nicht leicht wäre.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte man aber eher zu den Shadow Wings oder was anderem neueren greifen nehme ich mal an?
> Mich hats nur interessiert, da der Shamrock mit den Referenzlüftern so gut abgeschnitten hat.


 
Bei einem Wechsel der Lüfter verlierst du auch die Vergleichbarkeit der Wertungen der Kühler - das ist ein simples Lüfterupdate nicht wert. Falls das Testsystem aber wirklich umgestellt werden muss, wird auch ein Update bei den Lüftern ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## constantinosand (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Falls das Testsystem aber wirklich umgestellt werden muss, wird auch ein Update bei den Lüftern ins Auge gefasst.



zu welchen neuen lüftern würdet ihr dann tendieren?
welche kriterien müsste dieser lüfter erfüllen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. September 2012)

spockilein schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist nicht der Preis, sondern das die Karte gerade mal knapp einen Monat auf dem Markt ist. Und wer diese kauft, weiß genau welche Leistung er kauft. Vielleicht war die 660 Ti für diesen beitrag auch einfach nur Unglücklich gewählt.


 
Und was meinst du, wäre eine sinnvolle Alternative? Dass wir den Lesern aus psychologischen Gründen sagen „Alles suuuppi! Passt! Besser geht's halt nicht.“ 
Ich persönlich halte nichts davon, unseren Lesern Fakten u.dgl. wissentlich vorzuenthalten.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. September 2012)

ich finde das Heft prima...Allerdings irriert mich nach wie vor (was ich auch schonmal zu einem vorherigen Heft kommentierte), das ihr seit kurzem die Defragmentierung (im Heft "gelegentlich" bezeichnet) von SSD`s gutheisst, wenn ich dieses in den Forum hier lese, auch in anderen Computerforen anschaue, dann hat sich dort in dem Abraten von Defragm. nix geändert.
Mich lässt dieses etwas verwirrt zurück, vielleicht könnt ihr diesen "Sinneswandel" mal transparent kommunizieren..


----------



## eXEC-XTX (6. September 2012)

Wann gibt es denn endlich ein Test zum i3 3220?


----------



## constantinosand (6. September 2012)

eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Wann gibt es denn endlich ein Test zum i3 3220?



Core i3-3220: Test der Einsteiger-Ivy-Bridge-CPU aufgetaucht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. September 2012)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> ich finde das Heft prima...Allerdings irriert mich nach wie vor (was ich auch schonmal zu einem vorherigen Heft kommentierte), das ihr seit kurzem die Defragmentierung (im Heft "gelegentlich" bezeichnet) von SSD`s gutheisst, wenn ich dieses in den Forum hier lese, auch in anderen Computerforen anschaue, dann hat sich dort in dem Abraten von Defragm. nix geändert.
> Mich lässt dieses etwas verwirrt zurück, vielleicht könnt ihr diesen "Sinneswandel" mal transparent kommunizieren..


 
Ich finde zwar gerade nicht deine Nachfrage hierzu, allerdings gab es eine ähnliche Nachfrage bezgl. des letzten Sonderhefts. Hier habe ich versucht, den Gedanken der meiner Meinung nach dahinter steckt, zu erläutern: Steckt eine Datei unnötigerweise in zwei Blöcken, wird der doppelte Lesevorgang nötig. 

Wie auch in der aktuellen Ausgabe beschrieben, ist in der Regel von einer Defragmentierung abzuraten; komplett pauschalisieren würde ich das allerdings nicht.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. September 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich finde zwar gerade nicht deine Nachfrage hierzu, allerdings gab es eine ähnliche Nachfrage bezgl. des letzten Sonderhefts. ..


Ist auch schon ein bissel her 

Okay, das was du schreibst klingt erstmal plausibel, das war mir bislang so nicht deutlich geworden, weil sich die Berichte dort eher kommentarlos für mich von Defragmentieren *nein* - defragmentieren *ja*, ohne Umweg über das  Defragmentieren *ggf.* bei mir angekommen ist...
Prima, dann ist es jetzt für mich klarer


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. September 2012)

Der Kühlertest in dieser Ausgabe lässt mich etwas verwirrt zurück - warum hat der Cooler Master TPC 800 weder im Referenzlüfter- noch im Standardlüfter-Diagramm Messwerte spendiert bekommen? Standardlüfter seh ich ja ein, wenn da nunmal kein Lüfter beiliegt ()... aber "kein Referenzlüfter festgelegt", das erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*



constantinosand schrieb:


> zu welchen neuen lüftern würdet ihr dann tendieren?
> welche kriterien müsste dieser lüfter erfüllen?


 
In der Regel sind das die aktuell bestbewerteten Lüfter. Sofern die alle geforderten Drehzahlen mitgemacht werden (ist bei einen gut bewerteten Lüfter aber praktisch Voraussetzung).



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Kühlertest in dieser Ausgabe lässt mich etwas verwirrt zurück - warum hat der Cooler Master TPC 800 weder im Referenzlüfter- noch im Standardlüfter-Diagramm Messwerte spendiert bekommen? Standardlüfter seh ich ja ein, wenn da nunmal kein Lüfter beiliegt ()... aber "kein Referenzlüfter festgelegt", das erschließt sich mir nicht.


 
Das liegt daran, dass das ("kein Referenzlüfter festgelegt" im Referenzlüfter-Diagramm) eigentlich nicht der TPC 800 sein sollte, sondern der True Spirit 90. Weiter oben im Diagramm findest du die gesuchten Werte zum TPC 800.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass das ("kein Referenzlüfter festgelegt" im Referenzlüfter-Diagramm) eigentlich nicht der TPC 800 sein sollte, sondern der True Spirit 90. Weiter oben im Diagramm findest du die gesuchten Werte zum TPC 800.


 
Ah, da hatte ich aber ganze Tomatenplantagen auf den Augen


----------



## locojens (7. September 2012)

Oh da muß ich mir die aktuelle Ausgabe wohl doch mal holen, da mich interessiert was ihr über das Asrock Z77 Extreme4 schreibt.


----------



## hawk910 (7. September 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Euch bei dem Z77 Sabertooth ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Die beiden Lüfter gehören nicht zur 40 mm-Klasse, sondern sind 35 mm groß. Das macht den Austausch bei dem Lüfter auf dem Board schwierig. Der andere, der Luft hinten einsaugt und über die SpaWas schickt läßt sich jedoch durch einen 40er ersetzen, dafür ist extra ein anderer Deckel im Lieferumfang enthalten. Hab da einen Noiseblocker XM2 drin...der nun warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst: ist nicht hörbar. Der andere ist durch einen entsprechenden Widerstand gezähmt und seine Geräuschkulisse geht bei dem Triple- und dem Singleradiator und insgesamt 10 120 mm Lüftern unter.
Außerdem...ich hab die Konfiguration jetzt nicht vor Augen, aber ich bin mir sicher gesehen zu haben, dass man sehr wohl die GPU konfigurieren kann....sofern man sie auch aktiviert hat. Hatte das auch schon einmal irgendwo im Netz gelesen. Und geht CPU-IO nicht auch einzustellen?


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ah, da hatte ich aber ganze Tomatenplantagen auf den Augen


 
Ich beim Korrekturlesen wohl auch


----------



## sahvg (7. September 2012)

ein übertaktungs-guide wäre auch mal schön. am besten mit dem asrock z77 + i5 3570k + video auf dvd ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. September 2012)

eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Wann gibt es denn endlich ein Test zum i3 3220?


In der 11/2012 testen wir den 3240, den 3225 und den G2120. Online - mal schauen


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

Ich habe da eine Frage zum Wlan Router Test auf Seite 106.
Dort habt ihr bei dem Netgear als Negativpunkt den Preis eingetragen.
Der Buffalo gleich daneben hat eine schlechtere Wertung bekommen aber dort habe ihr als Positiv den Preis eingetragen obwohl der genauso viel kostet wie der Netgear.
Wie kann das denn sein?


----------



## BigT72 (7. September 2012)

moin

habe mal ne frage zur HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOptimizeFunction

wenn ich bei mir schauen will was da steht ... ist da nichts was kann da falsch sein??


so schaut es bei mir aus
http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/1642wq9in1e.png

und ich denke mal so sollte es aus schauen oder?
http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/2ta2j80b5zu.png


----------



## constantinosand (8. September 2012)

ich glaube bei mir, siehe bild, schauts auch nich wie üblich aus
was sollte die einstellung bezwecken?


----------



## Raketenjoint (8. September 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Erklärung der Optionen in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung fand ich ganz gut. Kommt sowas auch für AMD-Karten?
> Auch sehr gut war der Artikel über das Fernabsatzrecht!  In dem Dschungel da draußen blickt ja sonst niemand mehr durch. -.-
> Alles in allem ist die Ausgabe durchaus gelungen!


Meiner Meinung nach war das die beste PCGH des Jahres! Mainstream Artikel waren zurückgestellt und besondere Themen super und breit erklärt. Aber das CCC solltet ihr auch noch erklären. Und die Videos über das Gamen in den letzten 20 Jahre war genial. Bravo!


BigT72 schrieb:


> moin
> habe mal ne frage zur HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOptimizeFunction
> wenn ich bei mir schauen will was da steht ... ist da nichts was kann da falsch sein??
> so schaut es bei mir aus
> ...


Bei mir ist es zwar schon länger her, aber wenn solche Schlüssel nicht angelegt wurden, ist die Funktion normalerweise deaktiviert. Ich vermute, dass du diese Funktion einer SSD wegen deaktivieren willst. Anscheinend hat dir Windows 7 schon eine Aufgabe abgenommen.


----------



## constantinosand (8. September 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es zwar schon länger her, aber wenn solche Schlüssel nicht angelegt wurden, ist die Funktion normalerweise deaktiviert. Ich vermute, dass du diese Funktion einer SSD wegen deaktivieren willst. Anscheinend hat dir Windows 7 schon eine Aufgabe abgenommen.



ich glaub auch, daß bei mir der eintrag aufgrund der bereits deaktivierten defragmentierung nichmehr vorhanden is


----------



## criss vaughn (9. September 2012)

Super Ausgabe mal wieder, aber ich hätte da eine Frage:

S. 68 Mainboardtest, Bewertungskasten der Mainboards ab 200 € - warum um alles in der Welt steht bei dem einzigen Board mit Preis/Leistung "befriedigend" (Z77X von Gigabyte) als Nachteil "Sehr teuer", wenn die anderen Boards stellenweise viel teurer sind und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis "mangelhaft" oder sogar "ungenügend" ist?!


----------



## constantinosand (9. September 2012)

der in der 09/2012 angekündigte _accelero hybrid_ test hats bis zur 10/2012 leider nich geschafft
Accelero Hybrid · VGA · Cooling · ARCTIC


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. September 2012)

Ich glaub da stand "planen"  der Kühler an sich ist da ...


----------



## constantinosand (9. September 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich glaub da stand "planen"  der Kühler an sich ist da ...



ich weiss, diese angaben sind ja ohne gewähr


----------



## Daniel_M (10. September 2012)

criss vaguhn schrieb:


> S. 68 Mainboardtest, Bewertungskasten der Mainboards ab 200 € - warum um alles in der Welt steht bei dem einzigen Board mit Preis/Leistung "befriedigend" (Z77X von Gigabyte) als Nachteil "Sehr teuer", wenn die anderen Boards stellenweise viel teurer sind und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis "mangelhaft" oder sogar "ungenügend" ist?!


 
Hi, dabei handelt es sich tatsächlich um einen Bug. Eigentlich sollte dort "Sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme" stehen.

Korrekt ist hingegen, dass das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis "Befriedigend" ist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. September 2012)

*Ausgabe 10/2012 - Gaming Headsets*

Hallo,

in jenem besagtem Test wird geschrieben, das es Ersatz-Mikrofonarme gäbe.
Unklar bleibt ob für ein spezielles der dort getesteten Headsets oder für alle.
In jedem Fall bleibt aber die Frage: Wo gibt es welche?
Ich habe noch nie Ersatzmikrofonarme gesehen, wenn bei nem Headset das Mikro kaputt geht, dann muß man sich leider immer ein komplettes neues Headset kaufen.
Oder hab ich was verpaßt?

Oder habt Ihr Euch da verschrieben, war da der Wunsch (nach Ersatzmikrofonarmen) der Vater des Gedanken bzw des Geschriebenen?


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2012)

*AW: Ausgabe 10/2012 - Gaming Headsets*

Hi,

ich schätze, da handelt es sich um ein Missverständnis. Ich denke, dass es sich um den folgenden Abschnitt handelt, richtig?



			
				Print schrieb:
			
		

> . Besonders positiv fiel uns bereits beim Erstkontakt mit den Mustern auf, dass drei der vier Headsets, die unser Testlabor rechtzeitig erreichten über ein abnehmbares Mikrofon verfügen, was das Territorium des Einsatzes deutlich erweitern sollte. Schließlich können die Kommunikationsgehilfen so ohne angebrachtes Mikrofon wie normale Kopfhörer genutzt werden.



Es sollte allerdings kein Problem darstellen, beim Hersteller eines Headsets mit abnehmbaren Mikrofon an Ersatz zu gelangen. Eine Freundliche Mail eröffnet in vielen Fällen neue Möglichkeiten. Eine Garantie gebe ich auf diese Aussage allerdings nicht - es ist immer noch den Herstellern überlassen, wie sie mit solchen Fällen verfahren .


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2012*

Wartet noch auf Antwort:


Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab direkt mal eine Frage:
> Wo habt ihr in der Windows 8 Pro Version noch ein Media Center gefunden? In der RTM von Dreamspark finde ich es jedenfalls nicht. Genau genommen habe ich es bei der vorletzten Preview das letzte mal erblickt.



Recherchen Meinerseits besagen dass das Media Center Update die ersten sechs Monate(!) für Pro Besitzer gratis ist. Wer bis dahin kein Pro hat und dort das Upgrade geladen hat wird später draufzahlen müssen. Aktuell ist das Update noch garnicht verfügbar.


----------



## Silvecio (14. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand die Rettungs-DVD auf Seite 2 ausprobiert?
Ich würde gern Memtest laufen lassen, da kommt allerdings eine Fehlermeldung, die in etwa so lautet:
"Could`nt find kernel image memtest"

Freedos geht zum Beispiel.

Kann mal jemand schauen, ob Memtest von der DVD funktioniert?

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. September 2012)

So endlich habe auch eine !

Musste erst zu Konkurrenz gehen und da einkaufen...
(ich arbeite bei Edeka und musst es im Kaufland kaufen...-.-)

Edit:

Mir ist gerade bei dem Video zu NVIDIA Inspector auf gefallen das der lieber Raff was vergessen hat. Denn bei SGSSAA muss man unbedingt das LOD anpassen damit es nicht unscharf wirkt.


----------



## cflies (15. September 2012)

Das ist für mich die beste Ausgabe des Jahres,
die Papierqualität ist aber sehr bescheiden.
Es reißt schnell ein, weil zu dünn und ist so grau, daß man auf den Seiten 10 bis 13 kaum Unterschiede zwischen den Bildern erkennen kann, schade.
Ich wäre bereit mehr für das Heft zu bezahlen, wenn
das Papier hochwertiger wäre.


----------



## Klarostorix (18. September 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich freue mich übrigens, das mein Name es schon wieder in die Print geschafft hat. Die Frage natürlich auch


 Liebling der Redaktion 

@topic:

Schöne Ausgabe, die mich hier im Krankenhaus vor dem Langeweile-Tod rettet  Das mit dem Geforce-Tuning muss ich mir zuhause am Desktop nochmal genauer ansehen. Besonders bei den Optionen zu den Kantenglättungsmodi hab ich mich bisher teilweise überfordert gefühlt.


----------



## Pyrodactil (19. September 2012)

Ihr legt wieder seid den letzten Ausgaben wieder einen drauf & seid wieder interessant & komplex, sehr gut.. 
Ja gut, ein bis zweimal musste ja in den älteren Ausgaben beschieben werden: Wie baue, damme & säubere ich meinen PC . 
Und endlich ist der GPU-Leistungindex wieder übersichtlich.

Schöner Z77 Mainboardtest.
Aber wenn Ihr schon SLI mit 2x8 oder 2x16 Lanes erleutert, wieso beschreibt Ihr nicht den Abstand der Slots?
Beim G1.Sniper 3 z.B. sind zwischen den 16 Lanes-Slots drei frei (inkl. 1x8 Lanes), welches zwei Grafikkarten mit nem Customkühler (ob Serie oder nicht) zu gute kommt.
Bei meinem (noch) jetzigen Asus P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 sind zwei freie Slots zwischen 2x 580er Phantom zu wenig. Trotz nem 140er Seitengebläse war der ca. 10mm Spalt zu klein & die obere Karte heizte sich durch den Hitzestau unnötig auf.
O.k. die Leser können natürlich so wie ich bei jedem getesteten Board auf die Herstellerseite gehen und sich die das Boardbuch als pdf ziehen. 

P.S. bin über Euren "VGA-BIOS-Mods" Artikel in der 11/2012er Ausgabe gespannt. Bis zur 580er konnte man noch schön das BIOS modden & flashen, aber bei ner 680er kann man´s noch nicht mal auslesen.  Und eine Lötmod-Beschreibung wollen wir ja alle nicht.


----------



## Daniel_M (20. September 2012)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Schöner Z77 Mainboardtest.



Danke.




Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Aber wenn Ihr schon SLI mit 2x8 oder 2x16 Lanes erleutert, wieso beschreibt Ihr nicht den Abstand der Slots?



Aber das tun wir doch - siehe Zeile  "Abstände auf der Platine" in jeder Testtabelle.


----------



## L-man (20. September 2012)

ich war richtig enttäuscht von dem Video zur Samsung 830, es gab nicht wissenswertes was man nicht sowieso schon weiß wenn man sich eine SSD angeschafft hat und sich vorher ein kleines bischen informiert hat. Die Software ist auch selbserklärend, so war das genze ein wenig verschenkter Platz auf der DVD.


----------



## criss vaughn (20. September 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hi, dabei handelt es sich tatsächlich um einen Bug. Eigentlich sollte dort "Sehr hohe Leistungsaufnahme" stehen.
> 
> Korrekt ist hingegen, dass das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis "Befriedigend" ist.


 
Ah ok, das macht mehr Zwieback, danke  Überlege nämliche fieberhaft welches mein nächstes Board wird .. und wenn man Preis-/Leistung vergleicht, ist das Gigabyte irgenwie schwer zu toppen


----------



## Pyrodactil (20. September 2012)

Aber das tun wir doch - siehe Zeile "Abstände auf der Platine" in jeder Testtabelle. [/QUOTE]

Ah habs gefunden, ganz schön verschachtelt: Abstände auf der Platine* Z.B. 1,4/2,2//3,5/1,7/3,2/7,3 cm.
*Also 7,3 cm Platz zwischen erstem & zweiten x16 Port. o.k.

"Z77-High-End vs. X79 (Sockel 2011)"
Gibt´s eigentlich in den nächsten Jahren einen 3770K Nachfolger (falls der mal schlapp macht), sodas sich (noch) ein 1155er anstatt einem 2011er Board lohnt?
In den Roadmap steht für Q2-13 der Haswell (Sockel 1150) & Q4-13 der Ivy Bridge-E (Sockel 2011). 

Habs gefunden:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...re-i7-3770k-schnellerer-takt-i7-3820-1018142/


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. September 2012)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> P.S. bin über Euren "VGA-BIOS-Mods" Artikel in der 11/2012er Ausgabe gespannt. Bis zur 580er konnte man noch schön das BIOS modden & flashen, aber bei ner 680er kann man´s noch nicht mal auslesen.  Und eine Lötmod-Beschreibung wollen wir ja alle nicht.


 
Klaro kannst du das auslesen – unter DOS mit NVFlash.  Auch das wird erläutert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pyrodactil (21. September 2012)

Danke Raff, bin echt gespannt ganz ohne GPU-Z zu lesen & ohne Fermi BIOS Editor oder NiBiTor die Taktraten & Voltage festzulegen & zu speichern. 
Dachte bis jetzt mit NVFlash nur eine oder mehrere Karten (nacheinander) flashen zu können.
So, jetzt wird´s aber zeit PCGH zu abonnieren.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. September 2012)

Ich vermisse eine Antwort auf meine Frage bezüglich des Artikels über die fünf getesteten Headsets.
Ich wüßte nicht, wo es Ersatzmikros (Mikrofonarme) gibt, habe im Inet in noch keinem Shop einen gefunden.
Ich hätte aber gerne einen, um mir nicht ein ganz neues Headset kaufen zu müssen.
Ich fürchte aber, das es gewollt ist, das es keine gibt, eben damit man sich ein komplettes neues Headset kauft.
Ich...ich...ich...ich. Bin ich egoistICH?


----------



## T'PAU (23. September 2012)

Also irgendwie habt ihr's nicht so mit den LG-Monitor Modellen, oder? 
Ihr habt ja auf Seite 132 die Modellbezeichnung des in 08/12 getesteten LG von *IPS234V* nach *IPS235P* korrigiert, ok.
Blättert man eine Seite zurück, tritt der (angebliche) IPS235P gegen einen Asus und Dell an.

Keine Ahnung, was ihr dort für ein LG-Monitor vorgestellt habt, aber es ist weder der *IPS235P* (Bild und technische Ausstattung (Drehbarkeit und Höhenverstellbarkeit)), noch der *IPS234V* (Bild, evtl. technische Daten?)! 
Ach ja, die Wertung (2,01 zu 1,99 in der Marktübersicht) stimmt auch nicht _ganz_. 

Edit: Seh grad, es sind _nur_ die Bilder des Asus und LG vertauscht! Bleibt nur die Ausstattung: Der IPS235P (P für Pivot ^_^) ist höhenverstell- und drehbar.


----------



## Astimon (24. September 2012)

Hallo,

im Test des 300W Netzteils im Spiele-PC habt ihr eine HIS Radeon HD 7850 Iceqx verwendet. Da ich genau diese Karte bei mir demnächst verbauen will, würde mich natürlich ein PCGH-Test interessieren.

Habt ihr denn einen Test dieser Grafikkarte noch vor, und wonach entscheidet ihr, welche Grafikkarten ihr testet und welche nicht? (zumal die Karte ja schon in der Redaktion liegt)


----------



## PCGH_Marco (24. September 2012)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Also irgendwie habt ihr's nicht so mit den LG-Monitor Modellen, oder?
> Ihr habt ja auf Seite 132 die Modellbezeichnung des in 08/12 getesteten LG von *IPS234V* nach *IPS235P* korrigiert, ok.
> Blättert man eine Seite zurück, tritt der (angebliche) IPS235P gegen einen Asus und Dell an.
> 
> ...



Mit dem LCD ist leider einiges schief gelaufen. LG war bisher auch keine große Hilfe. Ich werde das Gerät noch einmal bestellen und neu testen.

Marco


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2012)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich vermisse eine Antwort auf meine Frage bezüglich des Artikels über die fünf getesteten Headsets.
> Ich wüßte nicht, wo es Ersatzmikros (Mikrofonarme) gibt, habe im Inet in noch keinem Shop einen gefunden.
> Ich hätte aber gerne einen, um mir nicht ein ganz neues Headset kaufen zu müssen.
> Ich fürchte aber, das es gewollt ist, das es keine gibt, eben damit man sich ein komplettes neues Headset kauft.
> Ich...ich...ich...ich. Bin ich egoistICH?


 
Hi, die dazugehörige Antwort befindet sich direkt unter deinem Post, der die Frage beinhaltet :




nfsgame schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich schätze, da handelt es sich um ein Missverständnis. Ich denke, dass es sich um den folgenden Abschnitt handelt, richtig?
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenMic (24. September 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Mit dem LCD ist leider einiges schief gelaufen. LG war bisher auch keine große Hilfe. Ich werde das Gerät noch einmal bestellen und neu testen.
> 
> Marco


 
Ich wüsste gern welche Monitore nun genau getestet werden?
Woebi das für meinen Kauf wohl eh schon zu spät sein wird, schade.


----------



## Blizzard1x (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

hab' die PCGH nun auch fest aboniert und würde mir als großer Flugsimulationsfan (eigenes Homecockpit in Bau) zumindest
hin und wieder mal eine Berücksichtigung von X-Plane 10 wünschen, im Idealfall auch mal ein paar Tests und Artikel.


----------



## constantinosand (6. Oktober 2012)

an die _pcgh gpu experimenteure_

was heißt: "praktisch nich wahrnehmbar" ?
in bezug auf die _evga 680 classified_ und das _spulenpfeifen_


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2012)

Sofern du nicht gerade in unserem Lautstärke-Messraum stehst, sondern etwa in einem Arbeitszimmer und minimale Umgebungsgeräusche vorhanden sind (Heizung, draußen Wind etc), dann hörst du es nicht.


----------



## constantinosand (6. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sofern du nicht gerade in unserem Lautstärke-Messraum stehst, sondern etwa in einem Arbeitszimmer und minimale Umgebungsgeräusche vorhanden sind (Heizung, draußen Wind etc), dann hörst du es nicht.



_danke_ für die antwort
und was heißt..?

(2) Nein - erst bei kräftigem Overvolting
(3) Unauffällig (erst ab hohen vierstelligen Fps)
(4) Normal (erst ab hohen dreistelligen Fps)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, Raff mein (4) Normal - am besten, du fragst ihn.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Oktober 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> (3) Unauffällig (erst ab hohen vierstelligen Fps)
> (4) Normal (erst ab hohen dreistelligen Fps)



Die meisten Karten lassen sich in diese beiden Schubladen stecken. Leider müssen wir einige Modelle aktuellen Datums auch mit "Überdurchschnittlich (lastabhängig: Zirpen)" klassifizieren. Deren Störgeräusche hört man auch innerhalb eines gedämmten Gehäuses und normaler Umgebungslautstärke. Sowas ist richtig störend, während ein Fiepen im vierstelligen Fps-Bereich eher ein kosmetisches Problem darstellt (und bei nahezu jeder Grafikkarte auftritt).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## constantinosand (8. Oktober 2012)

(1) stimmt es, dass die royalen gpu's wie asus matrix, evga classified und msi lightning das geringste spulenpfeifen aufweisen?

(2) wäre es möglich, die kategorie _spulenpfeifen_ in zukünftigen gpu tests etwas detaillierter zu beschreiben

__zb durch eine etwas längere textbeschreibung
__oder durch selbstsprechende audiaufnahmen, welche den sowieso stattfindenden akustik test mitschneiden


----------

